# Style Of The Week 1/8/07 - Mild



## Stuster

Looking this week at a lower gravity English style, Mild. It's a style I drank a lot of at one stage in my life, a very flavourful session beer. It's BJCP style 11A.

*Links*
Jamil's podcast
An excellent old thread on mild
Roger Protz article
OzCraftbrewer article (including kit/extract/AG recipes)

So what are your experiences with this style? Grains? Hops? Which yeast to use? Any dry yeast that will work with this style? Can this style be done by partial mashers? Kits and bits? Any commercial examples that you can recommend that are available in Australia?

Tell us all you know so we can make great beer. :chug: 




> 11A. Mild
> 
> Aroma: Low to moderate malt aroma, and may have some fruitiness. The malt expression can take on a wide range of character, which can include caramelly, grainy, toasted, nutty, chocolate, or lightly roasted. Little to no hop aroma. Very low to no diacetyl.
> 
> Appearance: Copper to dark brown or mahogany color. A few paler examples (medium amber to light brown) exist. Generally clear, although is traditionally unfiltered. Low to moderate off-white to tan head. Retention may be poor due to low carbonation, adjunct use and low gravity.
> 
> Flavor: Generally a malty beer, although may have a very wide range of malt- and yeast-based flavors (e.g., malty, sweet, caramel, toffee, toast, nutty, chocolate, coffee, roast, vinous, fruit, licorice, molasses, plum, raisin). Can finish sweet or dry. Versions with darker malts may have a dry, roasted finish. Low to moderate bitterness, enough to provide some balance but not enough to overpower the malt. Fruity esters moderate to none. Diacetyl and hop flavor low to none.
> 
> Mouthfeel: Light to medium body. Generally low to medium-low carbonation. Roast-based versions may have a light astringency. Sweeter versions may seem to have a rather full mouthfeel for the gravity.
> 
> Overall Impression: A light-flavored, malt-accented beer that is readily suited to drinking in quantity. Refreshing, yet flavorful. Some versions may seem like lower gravity brown porters.
> 
> History: May have evolved as one of the elements of early porters. In modern terms, the name "mild" refers to the relative lack of hop bitterness (i.e. less hoppy than a pale ale, and not so strong). Originally, the "mildness" may have referred to the fact that this beer was young and did not yet have the moderate sourness that aged batches had. Somewhat rare in England, good versions may still be found in the Midlands around Birmingham.
> 
> Comments: Most are low-gravity session beers, although some versions may be made in the stronger (4%+) range for export, festivals, seasonal and/or special occasions. Generally served on cask; session-strength bottled versions don't often travel well. A wide range of interpretations are possible.
> 
> Ingredients: Pale English base malts (often fairly dextrinous), crystal and darker malts should comprise the grist. May use sugar adjuncts. English hop varieties would be most suitable, though their character is muted. Characterful English ale yeast.
> Vital Statistics:
> OG	FG	IBUs	SRM	ABV
> 1.030 - 1.038	1.008 - 1.013	10 - 25	12 - 25	2.8 - 4.5%
> Most have an ABV of 3.1 - 3.8%
> 
> Commercial Examples: Moorhouse Black Cat, Highgate Mild, Brain's Dark, Banks's Mild, Coach House Gunpowder Strong Mild, Gale's Festival Mild, Woodforde's Norfolk Nog, Goose Island PMD Mild


----------



## warrenlw63

Perfect timing Stuster... Doing one Friday night. :beerbang: 

Basically I just try and treat a mild like a light porter. OG around 1.035 and IBUs 20-25. Friday's is going to be a testbed for trying some Caramel Rye Malt. B) 

Here's the recipe.

Brummie Bog

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

11-A English Brown Ale, Mild

Min OG: 1.030 Max OG: 1.038
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 25
Min Clr: 31 Max Clr: 65 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.70
Anticipated OG: 1.037 Plato: 9.34
Anticipated EBC: 42.0
Anticipated IBU: 23.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG 7.28 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3.9 0.30 kg. Bairds Amber Malt UK 1.033 133
77.9 6.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
3.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
2.6 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
6.5 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caramel Rye Germany 1.035 167
5.2 0.40 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 2.3 30 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Plug 4.70 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 0.0 Dry Hop
30.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 6.6 60 min.
8.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 8.0 60 min.
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 5.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 0.9 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Lallemand Windsor


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 7.70
Total Water Qts: 24.41 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 23.10 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sacc 5 90 68 68 Infuse 75 23.10 3.00


Total Water Qts: 24.41 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 23.10 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 28.24 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Added to water;

10g Gypsum

8g Calcium Carbonate

8g Bicarb Soda







Warren -


----------



## Ross

That looks really nice Warren  

Cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63

Thanks Ross. 

Mild is probably the perfect style for playing around with the specialty malts a little. :super: 

What I like best is you can be downing it around 10 days after pitching the yeast.

Warren -


----------



## bconnery

Certain sources I've read suggest that some noble hops, Saphir in particular, are not out of place in a mild. 

Do not listen to them!!

I did this in my latest one and in the beginning it was all wrong. 

As the hop character has faded it has all been fine. 

I won't put my AG recipe up as I'm not entirely happy with it but I will put up an extract version I made in the past which I really enjoyed. I'd certainly stick to English hops in all my future ones personally. 

50-60g Roast Malt

1kg Dark DME

1Kg Light DME

30g Hallertau hops @60

20 at end

a teaspoon or so of cinnamon. 

SAFALE S-04 Yeast


----------



## DarkFaerytale

i have a pack of s-04 in the fridge thats close to its use by so thought i'd make up one of these for next weekend, good timing on the thread 

Kitchen Floor Mild

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.85
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.62
Anticipated SRM: 14.3
Anticipated IBU: 30.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.68 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG 7.51 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.5 3.60 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
3.9 0.15 kg. TF Amber Malt UK 1.033 51
1.3 0.05 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 619
1.3 0.05 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 477


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 25.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 3.6 20 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 1.4 10 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale


kitchen floor is averaging 16C at the moment so thats where it's getting brewed

also the hops aren't deffinate yet, depends on whats in the freezer to get rid of, i'll be happy to hear of anyone improvement's to the grist

will mash at 68C

-Phill


----------



## Stuster

DFT, I think you really need some crystal in there. Many milds have up to 10% crystal. You don't have to go that high, but I think you'd need at least 5% or you'll probably end up with a FG that's too low. (Which is what went wrong with my last mild.  ) And I think you could probably drop down your hops a little as well to more like 20-25 as warren suggests. It's a beer that's balanced to the malts, although having some hops is good as well.


----------



## KoNG

mild..!!!!
(i could leave it at that but i wont...)
i love a nice Dark Mild in winter, its the perfect beer! lately i've been blending it a little with my bitter on tap, playing around with percentages, tis good fun.!

I like to have my OG a little higher than normal, then mash high and i've been using windsor, which gives a good high finish, resulting with something under 3% (which i like) but still plenty of malt and body.


----------



## DarkFaerytale

thanks stuster added 250G crystal and lowered the MO. also changed the bittering addition to make the beer 25ibu. gonna keep the rest of the hops the same i'v been finding EKG fades alot quicker than i like it too.

-Phill


----------



## Ross

I still have never brewed a mild, but I mix off tap my low alc amber with 10% Schwarz & it fits the bill perfectly Yummmm...

Cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG

:lol: you'd still be sitting at a 6% mild would you not....?
(i guess still a "mild" in your books... :lol:  )


----------



## warrenlw63

KoNG said:


> :lol: you'd still be sitting at a 6% mild would you not....?
> (i guess still a "mild" in your books... :lol:  )



A Sarah Hughes clone perhaps?  

Warren -


----------



## Ross

KoNG said:


> :lol: you'd still be sitting at a 6% mild would you not....?
> (i guess still a "mild" in your books... :lol:  )



You daft bugger  90% Low alc Amber (3%) + 10% Schwarz (5.2%)

Cheers Ross


----------



## MAH

I liked to keep my Mild recipes simple.

Aim for around an OG of 1.035.
85% ale malt o your choice
10% brown malt for a roast flavour that is not OTT
5% CaraAroma (I like dark crystal in a Mild and CaraAroma is one of the best)
Carafa Special 3 to adjust the colour to 35-40 EBC
One hop addition of Fuggle at 45min to 18 IBU's

Unlike big beers there is not a lot of malt or hops to give flavour so use ny of the the english yeasts that give a fuller fruitier flavour. If more adventurous maybe try a European ale strain like Wyeast 1338. I've found that S33 dried yeast works very well. Ferment at the top of the temp range to further enhance the influence of the yeast.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## rehnton

i agree with the comment about needing some crystal. ive brewed more then a few milds before including crystal. None hit the mark. Now im working steadily through Graham Wheelers mild recipes which all have crystal (the first i did was roughly 30%). There is a significant improvement.

most guys seem to favour Maris but i find the fuller flavour of the mild (ie relatively large % speciality grains) masks the Maris. I believe you can use cheap arse grain and still get very good results so I save the Maris for english bitters ....also recommend the windsor yeast


----------



## Muggus

Only mild ale i've ever tried was the one they had on tap at the Red Oak beer cafe in the city, and the only reason I had one is because i was waiting for my snifter of Special Reserve to warm up. 
It wasn't too bad considering, bit thin, but thats expected. Some of my friends who arn't even beer drinkers thought it was pretty good, which was suprising for a dark beer.


----------



## tangent

can i add that Rehnton is a relatively new brewer but already has quite a number of AG brews under his belt and his Mild Ales are very good! Certainly turned me around on the style.
:beer:


----------



## kook

Muggus said:


> Only mild ale i've ever tried was the one they had on tap at the Red Oak beer cafe in the city, and the only reason I had one is because i was waiting for my snifter of Special Reserve to warm up.
> It wasn't too bad considering, bit thin, but thats expected. Some of my friends who arn't even beer drinkers thought it was pretty good, which was suprising for a dark beer.



Real mild shouldn't be thin. It should be just as full in body as a bitter. Just lower in ABV so you can drink more.


----------



## winkle

I been meaning to make a mild as my mid-strenght offering on tap and think I'll go with this take on Warrens "Just a Trickle" Dark Mild from the recipe DB.

Wazza Mild

3.25kg BB Ale Malt
0.25kg Bairds Pale Crystal Malt
0.15kg Pale Chocolate Malt
0.15kg Bairds Amber Malt
0.03kg Bairds Black Malt

10gm Northdown pellets 60 minutes
20gm EKG pellets 60 minutes
6gm EKG pellets 10 min
tablet Whirfloc 10 min
6gm EKG pellets 5 min

Batch sparge, single infusion @ 65 C.
Windsor dry yeast re-hydrated

Might have a go at the BC Black Cat clone a bit later, pretty tasty drop that.

Edit: adding scale - 23litre batch


----------



## newguy

I've never brewed a mild, but I have the recipe for a best of show winning mild from a member of my club. This beer won BOS at our competition 3 years ago. I was one of the BOS judges, and I had actually judged this particular beer earlier in the English brown ale category. It's no lie when I say that I can still remember what it tasted like. It was beautiful.

Here it is: Harry's Mild (brewer Harry Wagner)

All grain, 5 gal recipe.

Grist:
6 lbs Golden Promise 2 row
1 lb light crystal
1 lb flaked maize
1/4 lb chocolate malt

Mashed @ 152F 90 minutes. Water was 1/2 tap, 1/2 reverse osmosis (basically soft water overall).

60 minute boil. 23 IBU overall.
Hops:
23g Willamette leaf (4.5%) 60 minutes for 15 IBU
5g Goldings pellets (6%) 60 minutes for 4 IBU
13g Goldings pellets (6%) 20 minutes for 4 IBU

OG 1.043
FG 1.014

Wyeast 1084 Irish ale (~800ml starter pitched)

8 days primary in glass
14 days secondary in glass

Primed with slightly less than 1/2 cup corn sugar boiled in 2 cups water. Yield: 47 bottles.


----------



## Ross

Just about to keg this one - Tastes great out the fermenter.
Mashed high to give a high finishing gravity, otherwise these low alc beers IMO taste pretty ordinary when carbed more highly along side my other ales.
Must fit another reg just for my pommie beers....  

Carbrook Mild 
Mild 
Type: All Grain
Date: 2/04/2008 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 51.02 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 25.51 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt -Bairds light Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 7.65 % 
0.30 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 7.65 % 
0.12 kg Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.06 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.55 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.55 % 
41.00 gm Fuggles [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.040 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 2.99 % 
Bitterness: 23.4 IBU Calories: 380 cal/l 
Est Color: 40.3 EBC 
Mashed at 68c

Cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63

Ross said:


> Just about to keg this one - Tastes great out the fermenter.
> Mashed high to give a high finishing gravity, otherwise these low alc beers IMO taste pretty ordinary when carbed more highly along side my other ales.
> Must fit another reg just for my pommie beers....



Yep, find that often with Dark Milds. They're almost a better proposition completely flat. Too much sparkle all but mutes them... I make a practice of regularly bleeding the pressure off the keg every day or so. If I can I dispense without added gas.

Becomes a balancing act. Personally I love 'em. 

That one looks no exception Ross. B)

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy

The last mild I brewed was last week.

I intentionally carbed it low @ about 1.4 Vol CO2. Almost flat, like U say, Warren.

Quite nice, with a fair bit of dark crystal, and a medium mash temp (67-68C).

Split batch between Ringwood Ale yeast and London Ale yeast.

Les out


----------



## KoNG

i tend to force carb my milds to about 40-50kpa at the most..
the gas QD gets taken off the keg after each session, easy enough to keep it at the desired level


----------



## therook

Chaps,

With the low carbonation levels does the beer lack head.

I'm about to do one of these in a couple of weeks.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63

Nup, it shouldn't effect the head really... Better to have low head and carb than a fluffy head and too much gas. These beers are delicate in a funny sort of way.

At a pinch there's the "pocket beer engine" suck some beer up with a syringe and shoot it back into the glass. Looks like the poor man's Guinness and gives a nice creamy head.

You shouldn't have too many problems finding a syringe being an ex-pacco boy. Just make sure it's clean.  

Edit: Too cold is nearly as bad as too carbed.

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto

Have spent the last week toying with a dark mild in beersmith for the case swap. 

Started off looking like Warrens 'just a trickle' dark mild, then i changed it 17+ times and i think its back where i started more or less :lol: 

I'm pretty sure i drank a few of these in Durham, the darker hand pumped ales were around the 3-3.5% abv mark. Very easy to drink!

Brewing this on the weekend, i wonder how many more times i can change it between now and then......  

26L, OG 1.039, IBU 23, EBC 38
2.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 59.14 % 
1.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 26.88 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.30 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.30 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4.30 % 
0.05 kg Black (Patent) Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 1.08 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Will mash at 68 and am tempted to add some gypsum, chalk and bicarb.......

Dont have any english crystal for this. At one point it had carafa, and other times roast barley and have been slowly reducing the late hopping.......

Any comments/suggestions from the dark mild fans? Do i need to simplify this further - 6 malts will be a PB for me. I think it still resembles your beer warren  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## warrenlw63

DrSmurto said:


> Any comments/suggestions from the dark mild fans? Do i need to simplify this further - 6 malts will be a PB for me. I think it still resembles your beer warren
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Hey Dr. Smurto. Looks great!! You could probably get away with losing the black patent and just keeping the choc. Probably better to use a darker crystal if you can get it. If not it's fine.  

Warren -


----------



## drsmurto

How long do you keep this before drinking? Case swap isnt until 5th of July. I guess i could drink it all fresh and brew another one! :chug:


----------



## T.D.

I'd be getting stuck into it pretty early! Added plus is they usually ferment out pretty quick being low OG, so plenty of time to brew another.

Looks like a piece of piss compared to me brewing a 7% Biere de Garde for a family function in 4 weeks time! :lol:


----------



## Weizguy

T.D. said:


> I'd be getting stuck into it pretty early! Added plus is they usually ferment out pretty quick being low OG, so plenty of time to brew another.
> 
> Looks like a piece of piss compared to me brewing a 7% Biere de Garde for a family function in 4 weeks time! :lol:


mine fermented out in about 2 days and the yeast dropped clear before bottling.
The mild was pitched onto yeast cakes of a 1.044 O.G. porter, which was also delicious. It was also a batch split across W1028 and W1187 yeasts. Drinking well within days.

You may find that your stronger ales will not be mature in time, as I found with my recent blonde ale (@7.5% ABV) at the HAG comp.


----------



## warrenlw63

Les the Weizguy said:


> mine fermented out in about 2 days and the yeast dropped clear before bottling.
> The mild was pitched onto yeast cakes of a 1.044 O.G. porter, which was also delicious. It was also a batch split across W1028 and W1187 yeasts. Drinking well within days.
> 
> You may find that your stronger ales will not be mature in time, as I found with my recent blonde ale (@7.5% ABV) at the HAG comp.



Hey Les good to hear you're using the Ringwood... What do you think of it?

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Les good to hear you're using the Ringwood... What do you think of it?
> 
> Warren -


I find the yeast to clump well and stay clumped. The beer is malty and fruity, with more than a hint of diacetyl to accent the crystal malt.
Nowhere near as dry as the London Ale yeast, but still achieved 75% apparent attenuation.

I've consumed a litre of the Mild ale tonight and I'm on to the last stubbie that was chilled. (Reminder to self to put more in fridge b4 bed).

I'd use it again    
A 3-smile rating


----------



## barls

how does this look guys. im still not sure on the super pride might change it for 11g of goldings
ag mild 

Recipe Overview 
Wort Volume Before Boil: 24.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 21.00 l 
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l 
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l 
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG Expected OG: 1.031 SG 
Expected FG: 1.009 SG Apparent Attenuation: 70.4 % 
Expected ABV: 2.9 % Expected ABW: 2.3 % 
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 12.6 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 17.7 SRM 
BU:GU ratio: 0.41 Approx Color: 
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 
Fermentables 
Ingredient Amount % MCU When 
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 2.200 kg 71.0 % 3.0 In Mash/Steeped 
German Carahell 0.300 kg 9.7 % 1.2 In Mash/Steeped 
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.300 kg 9.7 % 23.8 In Mash/Steeped 
Australian Crystal 140 0.300 kg 9.7 % 8.8 In Mash/Steeped 
Hops 
Variety Alpha Amount IBU Form When 
super pride 15.1 % 4 g 9.7 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End 
UK Fuggle 4.5 % 8 g 2.9 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End 
UK Fuggle 4.5 % 12 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped 
Other Ingredients 
Ingredient Amount When 
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 In Boil 
Yeast 
White Labs WLP005-British Ale


----------



## RAS

I am trying to develop a malt extract/partial recipe for Coopers Mild. It seems to more of a light pale ale than a typical english mild.

Was thinking....

1.5kg pale ME
1kg wheat ME
500g JW crystal
50-100g? roast barley
30g fuggles or EKG

I am using roast barley since I have some here but a small amount of choc (say 30-50g) would be nice too. Am trying to keep the colour on the paler side if possible.

Does anyone have any grain recipes for Coopers Mild that I could adapt?

Cheers and Beers


----------



## buttersd70

Yeah, coopers 'mild' isn't a mild at all, nothing like it. Its a mid strength...but that does not a mild make.  

Can't help too much with the recipe, other than hops...coopers state that they use a combination of POR and saaz. (why, for the love of god? Why? :huh: )

From their website here


> This ale is the product of brewing with a selection of barley and wheat malt, and with no added sugar. This traditional brewing approach provides the smooth malt character which is balanced by a triple hopping of the brew with Pride of Ringwood and Saaz hops. The brew has fermented similarly to its stablemates Pale and Sparkling Ale, with the customary secondary fermentation in the bottle and can. Alc/Vol 3.5%


----------



## Bribie G

:icon_offtopic: Are we to understand from the reference to 'no sugar' that Sparkling Ale and Pale Ale have sugar in the recipe? I wonder how much as I'm going to trial some Sparkling 'clones' soon as it's the big club comp later in the year and I want to win that trip to New York


----------



## buttersd70

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic: Are we to understand from the reference to 'no sugar' that Sparkling Ale and Pale Ale have sugar in the recipe? I wonder how much as I'm going to trial some Sparkling 'clones' soon as it's the big club comp later in the year and I want to win that trip to New York



there is _no _sugar used in CPA....this has been confirmed by Frank at the coopers brewery. There is a copy of an email to Braufrau in one of the (many) coopers threads.

Edit: link.


----------



## hazard

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic: Are we to understand from the reference to 'no sugar' that Sparkling Ale and Pale Ale have sugar in the recipe? I wonder how much as I'm going to trial some Sparkling 'clones' soon as it's the big club comp later in the year and I want to win that trip to New York



Suggest that you get the March BYO magazine if you want to clone sparkling ale - there's a story about it, and a recipe - no sugar! The article states that sugar may be used to adjust the gravity, but is not an ingredient as such.


----------



## Pumpy

When I was a lad I lived in England, when I was old enough to drink there were very few examples ofthe 'English Dark Mild' on the market they were all like low alchohol 'Ordinary beers' .as the Darker milds were loosing popularity as people drifted to wards drinking more Lagers .

I recent made the Jamil Zainasheff Dark Mild 3.2% and really was a fine example of what I remember to be a Dark English Mild.I used the West Yorkshire ale yeast , the one bit of advise Jamil gave ,which is really worth taking note of is you really dont want these beers to really attenuate too low , 

Quote Jamil "you want to brew this beer leaving enough dextrins and other residual sugars to give it plenty of mouthfeel" .

You have to realize that commercial example of English Dark mild grain bills were simple with minimal hops a cheap beer .

When I returned to the UK a couple of years ago CAMRA ( the Campaign for Real Ale ) had a promotion to get Breweries to revive this type of style anfd I madea point of trying a fair few , some were quite insipid versions which lacked body but there were a few good examples .

Jamils recipe reallly hits the mark but remember dont let it finish too low .

Pumpy


----------



## mje1980

Making this today

2kg pils
3.1kg vienna
600g choc 
700g caramunich2
200g brown

16g newport for 60 mins. 

Maybe s04

I have no ale malt, hence the pils n vienna. I recently made a vienna dark ale that was very good. 

1.036
25 SRM
16.6 IBU
3.2%

First mild i have tried. Gunna mash high as well.


----------



## mje1980

Ended up only having 90g of brown, so went with that. Fermented with whitbread ale yeast. The smell from the cube into the fermentor was ridiculously beautiful. Samples taste delicious. Went from 1.035 to 1.010. Kegged yesterday and will try tomorrow. Cannot wait. It gets better, i threw geoffi's stout on top of the yeast cake, so soon i'll have that on tap too. I love dark beers now!!!!


----------



## mje1980

Great beer!!. Definately my new fave style!


----------



## Snow

I've been really interested in brewing this style for a while. We are getting our house renovated, so I wanted to brew a beer that the tradies could drink at the end of the day without writing themselves off, and mild seemed the perfect option. I bought the book "Brew your own British Real Ale" by Graham Wheerler and used the recipe for Batemans Dark Mild. I got some tasting notes of the real thing of a few websites and compared my brew and it measures up perfectly. Gorgeous creamy mouthfeel, with a nice toasty, nutty flavour and just a hint of hops. Mine came out at 2.7% which is perfect. 

Cheers - Snow

Here's the recipe:

BATEMANS DARK MILD
For 23L at 70% efficiency

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 78.80 % 
0.41 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 11.14 % 
0.24 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) Grain 6.52 % 
0.13 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 3.53 % 
22.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
1.00 items Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Starter 2500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.035 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 2.73 % 
Bitterness: 24.6 IBU Calories: 329 cal/l 
Est Color: 27.4 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
70 min Mash 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C 

Ferment at 19C for 7 days. Racked and cold conditioned for 2 weeks


----------



## Bribie G

Snow, are you heading for BABBs this evening? I've got one last bottle of my BABBs comp mild left we might crack it. I don't know how it's travelling as it's best drunk fresh but we'll find out :icon_cheers: 

4000 Golden Promise
150 TF Choc Chit
100 Carafa T3

Mashed 60 min 70 degrees

15g Northdown 60 min
10g Styrian Goldings 15 min

200g white sugar
200g LDME (used in reculturing Wyeast Ringwood yeast for a good pitch and quick ferment)

Some wheat would have definitely been the go as well, for creamy head and mouthfeel.
PS I'll have to ask around for you as I haven't a clue what your human name is


----------



## Snow

BribieG said:


> Snow, are you heading for BABBs this evening? I've got one last bottle of my BABBs comp mild left we might crack it. I don't know how it's travelling as it's best drunk fresh but we'll find out :icon_cheers:
> 
> 4000 Golden Promise
> 150 TF Choc Chit
> 100 Carafa T3
> 
> Mashed 60 min 70 degrees
> 
> 15g Northdown 60 min
> 10g Styrian Goldings 15 min
> 
> 200g white sugar
> 200g LDME (used in reculturing Wyeast Ringwood yeast for a good pitch and quick ferment)
> 
> Some wheat would have definitely been the go as well, for creamy head and mouthfeel.
> PS I'll have to ask around for you as I haven't a clue what your human name is



Ah Bribie... you know me for sure. I'll come up and bug you for some of that mild tonight. My "real" name is Stephen Wharton, but most call me Snow. I'll bring my dark mild for you to sample and we'll compare notes. I also have a Courage Directors clone I'd like your opinion on 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## np1962

Snow said:


> I've been really interested in brewing this style for a while. We are getting our house renovated, so I wanted to brew a beer that the tradies could drink at the end of the day without writing themselves off, and mild seemed the perfect option. I bought the book "Brew your own British Real Ale" by Graham Wheerler and used the recipe for Batemans Dark Mild. I got some tasting notes of the real thing of a few websites and compared my brew and it measures up perfectly. Gorgeous creamy mouthfeel, with a nice toasty, nutty flavour and just a hint of hops. Mine came out at 2.7% which is perfect.
> 
> Cheers - Snow
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> BATEMANS DARK MILD
> For 23L at 70% efficiency
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 78.80 %
> 0.41 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 11.14 %
> 0.24 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) Grain 6.52 %
> 0.13 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 3.53 %
> 22.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (90 min) Hops 22.5 IBU
> 10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU
> 1.00 items Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) [Starter 2500 ml] Yeast-Ale
> 
> Beer Profile
> 
> Measured Original Gravity: 1.035 SG
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
> Actual Alcohol by Vol: 2.73 %
> Bitterness: 24.6 IBU Calories: 329 cal/l
> Est Color: 27.4 SRM Color: Color
> 
> 
> Mash Profile
> 
> Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 70 min Mash 67.0 C
> 10 min Mash Out 77.0 C
> 
> Ferment at 19C for 7 days. Racked and cold conditioned for 2 weeks


Will have to brew this.
Used to have it in casks at Wyberton Sports and Social, Lincolnshire when I was Manager there, a really nice drop for sure.
But couldn't understand the one guy who would come in at opening time every night and have one Mild Shandy then leave. Very strange fellow! :lol: 
Nige


----------



## rude

Hey snow whats the sodium met for & how much ?
When you say cold condition did you rack to a cube after primary ferment then put in the fridge ?
Sorry for the questions but I am keen to give this one a go as I have 3kgs of ale malt left.
cheers rude


----------



## Snow

rude said:


> Hey snow whats the sodium met for & how much ?
> When you say cold condition did you rack to a cube after primary ferment then put in the fridge ?
> Sorry for the questions but I am keen to give this one a go as I have 3kgs of ale malt left.
> cheers rude


Hey Rude,

the sodium met is purely for its anti-oxidising properties in the mash. I only use a decent pinch of it, maybe a 1/2 of a gram. You're dead right with the cold conditioning. Rack it to secondary after primary is finished and stick it in the fridge for a couple of weeks. This gets rid of the "green" flavours whilst mostly preserving hop aromas. I usually leave the secondary out of the fridge for a few days before cold conditioning, in case the racking process kicks of further fermentation, but for some reason I forgot to do it with this brew.

One thing I forgot to mention earlier, is that I think next time, I would go a degree or two higher in the mash to bolster the mouthfeel. I'll also try others' suggestions here and lower the carbonation for more improved flavour.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Bribie G

rude said:


> Thanks for the reply snow definately will give this a go mash at 68 c
> Never cced before mate so will try this allso ,just one thing do you rack to another fermenter wait a couple of days then put the fermenter in the fridge or do you just use a cube?
> Once again sorry for the questions but have been using the search with no luck.
> cheers rude


If you are using a bog standard 'barrel' shaped 30L fermenter then it's a good idea to get a smaller 25L version for cold conditioning as it fits better in the fridge and you end up with very little headspace.


----------



## np1962

rude said:


> More questions snow I no chill & bottle so after ccing I would have to let the wort warm up to rack to a bottling bucket to bulk prime to get my carbonation correct.
> Have been going for 2.4 so maybe go for 2
> Would this practice look sound to you?
> cheers rude


Rude,
You can bulk prime with the beer still cold BUT work out the amount of priming sugar based on the highest temp during active fermentation.
i.e. Ferment at 18C, cold condition at 2C. Amount of sugar based on the 18C
For the above recipe I would go for 1.6 vol., so according to beersmith I would use 63gm dextrose to prime 23Litres.
Cheers
Nige

Edit:- spelling


----------



## mje1980

For me, all ales get drunk straight away, no conditioning at all. The mild above was tasted as soon as the 24hr carb time was up. Delicious!!. Just my .02 cents though, i know its all preference. 

Cheers

Will have a few more tonight!!


----------



## rude

thanks for the info crew I do 25l batches so will have to get a 25l fermenter to cc
cheers all


----------



## Snow

I agree with the above answers to your questions, Rude!  

Theoretically, you don't actually have to rack to secondary to condition your beer. I have conditioned in primary before with no problems, but I just find the beer conditions a bit faster in secondary. It's a balance between expediency, practicality and risk of infection. Also, I like to free up my favourite primary fermenter for the next batch!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## buttersd70

mje1980 said:


> For me, all ales get drunk straight away, no conditioning at all. The mild above was tasted as soon as the 24hr carb time was up. Delicious!!. Just my .02 cents though, i know its all preference.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Will have a few more tonight!!



Theres a bit of debate on this, but my 2c + your 2c = 4c....for me, the time taken for it to drop bright is the max I'd leave it. Grain to brain, super quick. If I'm not drinking a mild within 7-9 days of pitching it, somethings wrong. 

That being said, my milds are more mild....0.7 BUGU doesn't cut it as a mild, for me...it's a bitter, regardless of the name. Possibly a good beer, maybe a _great _beer....but I wouldn't consider it to be mild. 2c only.


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> I agree with the above answers to your questions, Rude!
> 
> Theoretically, you don't actually have to rack to secondary to condition your beer. I have conditioned in primary before with no problems, but I just find the beer conditions a bit faster in secondary. It's a balance between expediency, practicality and risk of infection. Also, I like to free up my favourite primary fermenter for the next batch!
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Snow, don't happen to have an XXXB recipe up ya sleeve do ya.
I'll be brewing one of these very soon ta mate!


----------



## winkle

Ya I know him, and I'd stick with the recipe as is - it really looks the goods (ie: don't take short-cuts). The Batemans dark mild has won more than its fair share of medals & awards in its time :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Bribie G

I did a mild on Tuesday, I'll be bottling it on Monday and it should be right to drink about a week after that. That's how it's made in the UK, grain to brain in two Sabbaths :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980

I brewed this yesterday. Ran out of black patent, so subbed Carafa 3. Keen to see how the biscuit goes. 

I may never brew another "light" coloured beer again, this style rocks!!.



75.5% JW trad ale
5.7% Choc
3.6% carafa 3
7.6% Caramunich 3
7.6% Biscuit

Newport @ 60 mins for 18 IBU

7g gypsum in the mash. 

1.037
18 IBU

Whitbread 




I also have a bitza mild in the keg, fermented with WY2565 koelsch. Very very smooth!!.


----------



## winkle

I've been reading David Sutulas "Mild Ale" and came up with this (which is another take on Batemans Dark Mild). Nail this one and I might have a crack at the 1824 historic recipe - light brown, 6.6% and 56 IBUs "Its Mild, Jim, but not as we know it"

Windmill Mild 
Mild 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 62.94 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.49 % 
0.16 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
0.15 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 5.24 % 
6.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
33.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
0.45 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 15.73 % 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.037 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.60 %
Bitterness: 22.3 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 21.6 SRM


----------



## Bribie G

Sounds the goods. If I were making that I'd sub the chocolate malt with some Carafa3 to avoid getting a bit of a 'coffee' twang? Also have you thought of using a liquid yeast such as Ringwood? Ringwood and Milds are a match made in heaven.


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> Sounds the goods. If I were making that I'd sub the chocolate malt with some Carafa3 to avoid getting a bit of a 'coffee' twang? Also have you thought of using a liquid yeast such as Ringwood? Ringwood and Milds are a match made in heaven.



Well I wanted to use Choc Chit, but .....
Looking at the suggested FG, I might have to give a liquid yeast a go.


----------



## Bribie G

winkle said:


> Well I wanted to use Choc Chit, but .....
> Looking at the suggested FG, I might have to give a liquid yeast a go.


I've stashed away a secret supply of JW choc chit guarded by a guy with an AK 47 :icon_cheers: - yes that would go great if you still have some, I thought you were referring to the UK Choc that apparently is a bit more harsh.


----------



## mje1980

My new fave style. Just my .02c but a little biscuit malt adds a nice touch to a mild.

Mmmmmm mild. Im trying not to drink mine now, as its going to the big brew day on sat!


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Made this a little while ago

Came out a treat

Cheers

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (Kg): 3.15
Anticipated OG: 1.036 Plato: 9.00
Anticipated SRM: 25.9
Anticipated IBU: 19.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 67

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.4 2.50 kg. Simpson Marris Otter England 1.029 3
6.3 0.20 kg. Dingemans Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.002 24
6.3 0.20 kg. Weyermann - Caramunich II Germany 1.002 63
4.8 0.15 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.002 475
3.2 0.10 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.001 575

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Northdown Pellet 7.76 19.1 60 min.

Yeast
-----
Nottingham


----------



## NickB

Brewed this a couple weeks back, went on tap Monday. Is a cracker, will definitely be a house beer for me!

Cheers


----------



## Bizier

I have a mild with ringwood in the fermenter I need to keg tomorrow.

I got the ridiculous efficiency of 1.055 or something, probably because of scaling up an old recipe. I mashed at a good 68-9, so it has stopped at 1.020.

I don't think it could be judged as a mild, and it is probably not as sessionable, but it is bloody beautiful, like chocolate milk.


----------



## mje1980

If i could only brew one style forever i think this is it!. My latest is yummy.

71.4% MO
9.5% Pale choc
6.3% caramunich 3
6.3% Biscuit
6.3% sugar

galena 60

1968 

1.035 ( ended up 1.038 )
1.012

20 IBU. 

I carbed it at half what i normally carb my beers, and it seems to work with this style. I get a few points on small beers so next time im going to adjust my eff to hit 1.033-1.035, as i want to see if i can make a mild less than 3.5%.


----------



## mje1980

Trying a pale mild next. I have the classic beer styles mild book, and im surprised at how many of them use a high % of sugaz. Not sure if game to add that much yet!. Im trying this one with roast barley next. 

87% simpsons maris otter
1.7% Pale choc
2.6% RB
8.7% Wey caramunich 3

Galena 60

1469

1.033
21 IBU.


----------



## mje1980

Well, it's paler than my others but still not really a pale mild. Totally different to my other ones, but very very nice. I think i actually prefer this ( the above ) to my earlier efforts. The small amount of roast barley gives it a nice dry finish. Mmmm, extremely drinkable!


----------



## vykuza

mje1980 said:


> Well, it's paler than my others but still not really a pale mild. Totally different to my other ones, but very very nice. I think i actually prefer this ( the above ) to my earlier efforts. The small amount of roast barley gives it a nice dry finish. Mmmm, extremely drinkable!



Howdy mje - what yeast and ferment temp are you using?


----------



## mje1980

1469, and i keep it around 18c.


----------



## vykuza

mje1980 said:


> 1469, and i keep it around 18c.




Thanks mate - mashing your recipe above right now at 68c

71.4% MO
9.5% Pale choc
6.3% caramunich 3
6.3% Biscuit
6.3% sugar

galena 60 - replaced with EKG


----------



## mje1980

Ha sweet!. I should've added i add my dark malts at the last 15 mins, but it shouldn't matter too much. Biscuit is unreal in a mild IMHO, though i love biscuit malt in my morning weetbix hahaha :icon_cheers: 

Let us know how it goes mate.


----------



## manticle

Slightly OT mje but as a fellow lover of biscuit, have you tried victory?

Biscuit was unavailable in yesterday's vic bulk buy so I grabbed victory instead, hoping for a similar character. Mashing in an oat stout with it now. Just wondering if you have experience with it for comparison.

Mild would be good for me to brew considering I love english beers and drink way too much volume.


----------



## vykuza

mje1980 said:


> Ha sweet!. I should've added i add my dark malts at the last 15 mins, but it shouldn't matter too much. Biscuit is unreal in a mild IMHO, though i love biscuit malt in my morning weetbix hahaha :icon_cheers:
> 
> Let us know how it goes mate.




Will do! I can say the mash smells great. I havent kept the dark malts back (and I'm using Cara II in stead of CaraIII because that's what I had on hand.) Got a lovely 1469 yeast cake too - I was going to wash it for a stout I have lined up, but I might see what kind of krausen I have going on and do some scooping.


----------



## mje1980

No but wey abbey is supposed to be very similar. I have 4kgs of it at the moment but no biscuit . I used 40% abbey malt in a brown ale not long ago and it was a cracker, malty and smooth. 

I hear ya mate, im programmed to have a few, and a few pints of 3.2% mild doesnt leave me wobbly!!. Great flavour for such a low ABV beer. The last one i posted ( drinking now, yummo ) was supposed to be a pale mild, but its still too dark. I was so happy with the Roast barley, i think im gunna try to do a pale mild with just 1% RB 99% MO.


----------



## mje1980

Nick R said:


> Will do! I can say the mash smells great. I havent kept the dark malts back (and I'm using Cara II in stead of CaraIII because that's what I had on hand.) Got a lovely 1469 yeast cake too - I was going to wash it for a stout I have lined up, but I might see what kind of krausen I have going on and do some scooping.



1469 is such a cracker!!


----------



## bullsneck

Can any Mild experts browse my recipe and make some suggestions?

Mild
OG 1.032
IBU 20

71% Ale Malt
11% Light Crystal
8% Amber Malt (no biscuit malt at LHBS)
8% Dark Crystal
2% Chocolate

Goldings @ 60 to 20IBU

WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale Yeast

Mash @ 68 for 90minutes


Any suggestions would be great!

Bullsneck


edit - spelling


----------



## Bribie G

Looks luscious - but a wee bit of hop aroma can be nice, suggest moving a bit of the hops to late hops.

My regular mild has 15g Northdown 60 mins and 10g Styrians 10 mins


----------



## bullsneck

Thanks, Bribie. Will give that a go.


----------



## mje1980

bullsneck said:


> Can any Mild experts browse my recipe and make some suggestions?
> 
> Mild
> OG 1.032
> IBU 20
> 
> 71% Ale Malt
> 11% Light Crystal
> 8% Amber Malt (no biscuit malt at LHBS)
> 8% Dark Crystal
> 2% Chocolate
> 
> Goldings @ 60 to 20IBU
> 
> WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale Yeast
> 
> Mash @ 68 for 90minutes
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Bullsneck
> 
> 
> edit - spelling




Looks tasty though with that much crystal it might stop high, and be very low alcohol. Boost the OG up to 1.038/40 so if it stops at 1.015 it'll be right on the abv.


----------



## manticle

bullsneck said:


> 8% Amber Malt (no biscuit malt at LHBS)



Would have given you some victory malt when you picked up the bottles if I'd known.


----------



## np1962

bullsneck said:


> Can any Mild experts browse my recipe and make some suggestions?
> 
> Mild
> OG 1.032
> IBU 20
> 
> 71% Ale Malt
> 11% Light Crystal
> 8% Amber Malt (no biscuit malt at LHBS)
> 8% Dark Crystal
> 2% Chocolate
> 
> Goldings @ 60 to 20IBU
> 
> WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale Yeast
> 
> Mash @ 68 for 90minutes
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Bullsneck
> 
> 
> edit - spelling


For me this is going to be far too sweet/cloying. And that much Amber would put many off this recipe.
Dump the Light Crystal and replace with Munich I, instead of the Amber as a straight biscuit replacement I'd use Wey. Abbey. Victory may be ok too. While Amber gives a biscuity flavour it can be harsh in larger percentages and 8% in a mild is too much.
Bump up the OG to 1.036 and split the hops. I'd go .5gm/L at 15mins and adjust the 60min addition to keep IBU around 20. Personally even 18IBU would be enough.
Just my opinion though.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## bullsneck

I wish I'd seen the later posts before ordering the grain. Looks like I'll just have to give it a red hot go and do my best. Trouble is, I was hoping this would be my case swap beer. 

To make matters worse, ive just been out to the freezer and my 90g pack of Styrians has somehow sprung a leak and subsequently is suffering from a bad case of freezer burn. 90g of goodness heading to 'hop heaven'. Can anyone suggest from the list what would be a good sub and put forward a hop schedule that would combat the malt bill?

Magnum (14.4%) 90g
Pride of Ringwood Flowers (9.5%) 15g
Styrian Goldings (5.0%) 20g
NZ Organic Cascade (8.7%) 40g
US Cascade(5.0%) 20g
Simcoe(12.2%) 90g
Centennial (9.9%) 50g
Galaxy (14.0%) 49g
Motueka (8.6%) 62g
Citra (11.1%) 90g
Northern Brewer (9.6%) 35g
Northern Brewer (11.7%) 20g
Nelson Sauvin (12.6%) 90g
Amarillo (8.2%) 90g
Czech Saaz(3.7%) 90g
Hallertau Mittlefrueh(5.2%) 90g
Horizon(10.9%) 10g

I've also got homegrown Chinook, Nugget, Goldings and Cascade although I am not too keen to use these as a buttering addition as I don't know that AA. 

Thanks very much in advance.

bullsneck


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

By the process of elimination:

Magnum (14.4%) 90g
Pride of Ringwood Flowers (9.5%) 15g
Styrian Goldings (5.0%) 20g
NZ Organic Cascade (8.7%) 40g
US Cascade (5.0%) 20g
Simcoe (12.2%) 90g
Centennial (9.9%) 50g
Galaxy (14.0%) 49g
Motueka (8.6%) 62g
Citra (11.1%) 90g
Northern Brewer (9.6%) 35g
Northern Brewer (11.7%) 20g
Nelson Sauvin (12.6%) 90g
Amarillo (8.2%) 90g
Czech Saaz (3.7%) 90g
Hallertau Mittlefrueh (5.2%) 90g
Horizon (10.9%) 10g

Not bagging the hops I struckthrough (hell, anyone on here knows that I sing the praises frequently of Nelson Sauvin and Citra in particular), but they aren't in style.

I reckon you'd use the Northern Brewer/Centennial for bittering, and then a bit of 15 min of styrian/saaz/hallertauer until the entire figure was about 20IBU, plus some of those to dry hop.

I'm about to do a mild myself, and it looks like it'll cop either EKG or Styrian as the main flavour hop, and I'll find something that bitters smooth at 60m, plus some dry hopping of EKG/Styrian. I won't go over the top though, which is hard for a hop head.

Just a thought.

Goomba


----------



## barls

id go ether por or northern brewer for bittering, then a mix of goldings and styrians for the flavour and aroma hops


----------



## manticle

Northern brewer yes, centennial no.

Never used magnum but it is often praised as a neutral bittering hop. Chuck the styrians in for a flavour addition at 10-20 mins out.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

manticle said:


> Northern brewer yes, centennial no.
> 
> Never used magnum but it is often praised as a neutral bittering hop. Chuck the styrians in for a flavour addition at 10-20 mins out.



Why not centennial. I've tried a beer at Ross' joint that has it and love it. I'd love to hear it from someone who uses it (and further the debate).

Goomba


----------



## np1962

I use Northern Brewer to bitter most of my English beers, German Northern Brewer.
No disrespect Goomba but dry hopping a Mild? IMO Mild is a malt driven beer.
I'd be using the 20gm Styrians at 15 minutes and as much NB @ 60 mins as needed to give you 18-20IBU in total.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## manticle

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Why not centennial. I've tried a beer at Ross' joint that has it and love it. I'd love to hear it from someone who uses it (and further the debate).
> 
> Goomba



Centennial is great but not in an English mild. Even a small amount in a beer screams american hop related grapefruit to me.

If you wanted an experimental hybrid type mild then by all means.


----------



## bconnery

NigeP62 said:


> I use Northern Brewer to bitter most of my English beers, German Northern Brewer.
> No disrespect Goomba but dry hopping a Mild? IMO Mild is a malt driven beer.
> I'd be using the 20gm Styrians at 15 minutes and as much NB @ 60 mins as needed to give you 18-20IBU in total.
> Cheers
> Nige


It's not unknown for milds to be dry hopped in the cask. 
I'd agree overall that malt defines this style there is still scope dry hop. 

As to some of the comments above I wouldn't use Centennial in a mild, or at least I wouldn't call it a mild. I don't want to sound like a style Nazi, because I'm really not, but given this is the style of the week thread....
I've tasted some nice mid-strength beers hopped with US hops, but call it a US mild, or a mid strength APA, or something. 
I love Centennial, it's a great hop, but I wouldn't put it in a mild myself...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

NigeP62 said:


> I use Northern Brewer to bitter most of my English beers, German Northern Brewer.
> No disrespect Goomba but dry hopping a Mild? IMO Mild is a malt driven beer.
> I'd be using the 20gm Styrians at 15 minutes and as much NB @ 60 mins as needed to give you 18-20IBU in total.
> Cheers
> Nige



No issue with what you or manticle said. I'm constantly, when formulating my next beer, fighting the urge to whack bucketloads of fruit hops, over dry hop, over hop everything.

I'm actually going to try to limit my dry hopping and use "to style" hops, rather than just chucking shedloads of american fruit driven hops at everything, which I have a propensity to do.

Goomba


----------



## np1962

My comments with regard to the use of late/dry hops in a mild should be taken in the context of this being a 'Style of the Week' thread.
If brewing to BJCP Guidelines then the use of late hops is out of place.
I do agree that some Milds may be cask hopped but these wouldn't do all that well in BJCP comps.

In the majority of cases I brew to drink as many others here do and have been known to throw a bit of this or that into a brew just because it sounds good at the time.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## mje1980

I think you can get away with no late hops. Most of mine have no late hops, just a 60 min. Mmm roasty malty


----------



## bullsneck

bullsneck said:


> Can any Mild experts browse my recipe and make some suggestions?
> 
> Mild
> OG 1.032
> IBU 20
> 
> 71% Ale Malt
> 11% Light Crystal
> 8% Amber Malt (no biscuit malt at LHBS)
> 8% Dark Crystal
> 2% Chocolate
> 
> Goldings @ 60 to 20IBU
> 
> WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale Yeast
> 
> Mash @ 68 for 90minutes
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Bullsneck
> 
> 
> edit - spelling



Considering the malt bill will leave the beer quite cloying, shall I still mash high or would I be best to drop it back a couple of degrees?


----------



## np1962

bullsneck said:


> Considering the malt bill will leave the beer quite cloying, shall I still mash high or would I be best to drop it back a couple of degrees?


Brew as is would be my recommendation if you already have the grain crushed and mixed.
You will need a little sweetness with 20 IBU in a 1.032 beer and that much Amber malt.
Worst that can happen is you will make beer, you will learn plenty from this brew IMO.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Bribie G

May have posted above somewhere but I'm out of Northdown and seriously thinking of Willamette as the bittering hop. Made a SMASH-SHA with just base malt and Will. and you wouldn't pick it for an American Hop, almost Fuggly. It's on tap at the moment.


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> May have posted above somewhere but I'm out of Northdown and seriously thinking of Willamette as the bittering hop. Made a SMASH-SHA with just base malt and Will. and you wouldn't pick it for an American Hop, almost Fuggly. It's on tap at the moment.


Hear hear, BribieG, I haven't used it for all that long however it is one of the few Americans I can say that I quite like, for both bittering and late additions.


----------



## NickB

I thought willamette was in fact American grown Fuggles...!


----------



## mje1980

My latest is underway. Done this a few times ( first time with mild malt though ) , very happy with. 

17.5% TF MO
70.2% TF Mild ale malt
1.8% Choc malt
1.8% RB
8.8% Simpsons heritage crystal

Galena 60 min
Willamette 1 min

1.032
20 IBU


Wy 1335 British ale 2. 

Super keen to see what the TF mild malt tastes like!


----------



## mje1980

Didn't get to taste the above, as i got a brewhouse infection. Long story short its gone now. Im going to try a "sarah hughes ruby mild" inspired mild. The mild book i have list's this 6%er as having 25% crystal!!. Im not that game, and im adding a touch of roast barley to stop it being too sweet in the finish. 

82.4% MO
11.8% Simpsons heritage
5% Spec b
.8% RB

Galena 60
Willamette 1

1.059
37 IBU
5.9% based on a 1.014 FG. Probably use 1968.


----------



## Bongchitis

mje1980 said:


> Didn't get to taste the above, as i got a brewhouse infection. Long story short its gone now. Im going to try a "sarah hughes ruby mild" inspired mild. The mild book i have list's this 6%er as having 25% crystal!!. Im not that game, and im adding a touch of roast barley to stop it being too sweet in the finish.
> 
> 82.4% MO
> 11.8% Simpsons heritage
> 5% Spec b
> .8% RB
> 
> Galena 60
> Willamette 1
> 
> 1.059
> 37 IBU
> 5.9% based on a 1.014 FG. Probably use 1968.



Hey mj,

Whats the go with the 6% Mild? Isn't that like a soft hammer or a lovely wife h34r: 

I thought Milds were session beers. Dont get me wrong, it looks fantastic but I wouldn't be able to drink more than 2 pints before I had to start 'tapering' :lol: 


...I just read the style guideline and it seems a special occassion mild and not out of style at all, just at the upper boundaries. Who cares about styles anyway huh, just my stupid analytical brain needing to compartmentalise.

Sorry, carry on


----------



## mje1980

My milds are normally 3%, but this is a special mild, or "throwback/historic" mild. Something different!.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Bongchitis said:


> Hey mj,
> 
> Whats the go with the 6% Mild? Isn't that like a soft hammer or a lovely wife h34r:
> 
> I thought Milds were session beers. Dont get me wrong, it looks fantastic but I wouldn't be able to drink more than 2 pints before I had to start 'tapering' :lol:
> 
> 
> ...I just read the style guideline and it seems a special occassion mild and not out of style at all, just at the upper boundaries. Who cares about styles anyway huh, just my stupid analytical brain needing to compartmentalise.
> 
> Sorry, carry on



The term "Mild" traditionally referred to a beer that was not aged, it was a beer that was consumed young and had nothing to do with the ABV, O.G or even IBU of the beer in question.
It's a shame that the BJCP didn't do a little more accurate research when they created their Style Guides, the same thing applies to their interpretation of an IPA.


----------



## Bribie G

NickB said:


> I thought willamette was in fact American grown Fuggles...!



Like Styrian Goldings, Bobek and Aurora are Slovenian Grown Fuggles B) That Fuggle Guy has a lot to answer for. 




AndrewQLD said:


> The term "Mild" traditionally referred to a beer that was not aged, it was a beer that was consumed young and had nothing to do with the ABV, O.G or even IBU of the beer in question.
> It's a shame that the BJCP didn't do a little more accurate research when they created their Style Guides, the same thing applies to their idea of an IPA.



BJCP is sometimes annoyingly American-centric. Especially their treatment of UK bitters. (Paraphrasing) the bitterness should be the major feature of an ordinary bitter....... BOLLOCKS. UK ales are generally malty with hop accentuation, but a beer like Wadworth 6x or Brains Bitter is not a bitter beer by any means. Even the UK versions of hop monsters such as Bombardier or TTL the hops are the rich "up the back of the nose" and what you burp up hop complexity, not hammered with Chinook to 80 IBU.

Oh those Yanks. 

I'm a bit of a Victoriana freak and there's a couple of websites about how people actually lived in those days. One article was about dock workers who would often spend much their day wages on beer on the way home, and some of them would drink (wait for it...) four pints   - Mind you if those four pints - presumably of mild - were 1075 OG then four pints would do it nicely for you.


----------



## mje1980

BJCP is sometimes annoyingly American-centric. Especially their treatment of UK bitters. (Paraphrasing) the bitterness should be the major feature of an ordinary bitter....... BOLLOCKS. UK ales are generally malty with hop accentuation, but a beer like Wadworth 6x or Brains Bitter is not a bitter beer by any means. Even the UK versions of hop monsters such as Bombardier or TTL the hops are the rich "up the back of the nose" and what you burp up hop complexity, not hammered with Chinook to 80 IBU.



Thankyou for the clarification mate. I have always found UK bitters ( the ones i've tried here in the bottle, never been to the UK ) to be mostly malty, but with nice hop character, just as you say. That is how i brew them too, i like nice maltiness ( not cloying though ) with a hit of willamette etc late in the finish. Yummmmmmmmoooooooo

Haha i looked up a boddo's recipe the other day, and lots of american brewers thought it was a cream ale hahahahahahahahah classic!!!


----------



## mje1980

Righto, bit of a drama. I checked the cube a few hours after cubing, and found it not airtight, shit!!, managed to seal it up, but it was only warm to touch. I've just got rid of an infection so i am pretty damn paranoid. I wanted to ferment this asap, and i was just about ready to keg a koelsh with 2565. Hmmm clean ale yeast for 6% mild??. Good enough for me, so i've kegged the koelsh and dumped the mild onto the cake. I didn't notice any off smells, so i think it will be fine. Maybe a little different, but at least i won't lose another batch to infection. 

Will update on how it tastes. I plan to bottle this one.


----------



## mje1980

Well, the big mild with koelsh yeast didn't turn out great, though i think the high amount of xtal is what i don't like about it!. 

Next up im trying for a pale mild. Love to brew a boddo's, and while this isn't like most of the boddo's recipes i've seen, i hope to tweak it after. Unless it turns out great, then i'll keep it the same!!.

80.6% Simpsons MO
3% Simpsons heritage
1.5% Victory
10.4% Wheat
4.5% Simpsons aromatic

Willamette 60

Willamette 30

1.034
18 IBU

Whitbread ale yeast.


----------



## mje1980

Flat as a tack mild. 

89.2% TF MO
3.9% TF dark Xtal
1% Victory
1% Pale choc
1% RB
3.9% Flaked barley. 

Willamette 60 
EKG 30 mins

1.043
20 IBU

1968 London ESB

Been a while since i brewed a dark mild. Trying the flaked barley and higher mash temp for more silky mouthfeel.


----------



## Bribie G

As posted before I go for an OG in the higher 40s, say 1048 and find if I mash at 70 for the scant hour (Butters just mashes till the iodine test gives him the thumbs up even if just 45 mins) then a quick ramp to mashout, then you can get say 1019 final gravity and end up with a midstrength beer with all the flavour and body.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bribie G said:


> As posted before I go for an OG in the higher 40s, say 1048 and find if I mash at 70 for the scant hour (Butters just mashes till the iodine test gives him the thumbs up even if just 45 mins) then a quick ramp to mashout, then you can get say 1019 final gravity and end up with a midstrength beer with all the flavour and body.



+1 - did the same for a golden middy with willamette - 1.048 to 1.020. I would probably say I'd up the bitterness for balance, but it certainly doesn't end up sickly sweet, and me and my brother rolled about 1/3rd a keg in 2-3 hours last year and never felt any ill effects.

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G

The "yeast" book strays into mashing temperatures for some strange reason (Jamil probably just couldn't control himself  ) where he states that dextrins, whilst giving body, are not generally sweet and that this is a common misconception. 

This was confirmed for me while I was on holiday, I normally do Psyllium and had run out. The metamucil at the supermarket was exhorbitant but they had Benefibre on special so I thought what's the difference. 
Very different, it dissolves and doesn't thicken but provides heaps of fibre. WTF? So I looked at the label and it's mostly dextrins  - and not at all sweet, they have to trick it up with orange flavour etc to make you drink it. 

Mash hot, young man 

edit: I expect if you were a commercial brewer and mashed super hot to get a mid, the brewery accountants would have you out the door in five minutes. I once read a CUB document that someone posted where, instead of sugar as an adjunct in their mids, they use a type of maltose syrup that doesn't completely ferment thus giving body cheaply. I'll try and find it again.


----------



## mje1980

I know you're a fan of high mashing for milds bribie, im not ready to go too high yet, i like em pretty dry and light, but im working on it  . A 1.019 FG for a 1.048 ale just messes with my head haha. I have trouble stopping my beers from hitting 1.010, but i do mash for those kind of FG's, usually lower for mild. 

I will report back. 

It stumped me when i read the classic beer styles book on mild, the amount of sugaz they use in commercial milds ( if the book is accurate ). Most were like 15-20%. My all malt, low mashed milds end up pretty light and dry as is, so with that much adjunct i can't help but think they'd be thin. Though i'd bet my balls an authentic cask mild in the midlands would be heaven!!. Another reason to go there and try them out for myself!!


----------



## super_simian

Just cubed one based on Shut Up About Barlcay Perkins' collection of historic recipes. It's a bit of a 20th century mishmash grist-wise. 60% Ale malt, 20% Maize*, 10% Crystal, 5% Chocolate, 5% Dark Invert. Mashed high and bittered with Bramling Cross, 1.032OG, 16IBU. I'll be using Windsor at 20C as soon as a fermenter is available.

*Polenta actually.


----------



## Eggs

Hi brewers,
I'm planing to brew my first mild this weekend. Any feedback on my recipe would be greatfully trecieved. Its based on batemans dark mild posted here earlier, but ive adjusted for what is available from my local shop. I've also tried to lighten it up by substituting 240 grams of black malt with 125g of light chocholate and 125g of cafra 2. I'm a concerned that the recipes here might be a little to heavy on the roasted, toasted burnt coffee flavours for my taste. I cant get challenger in the time frame so have substituted EKG and fuggles. I have upped the hopps a little in response to what I have read in this thread about the chance of theese beers being a little cloying. the % alch is a little higher than id like, can i simply reduce the ammount of base malt and crystal to lower it to arround 3.2? Its possible that I might only be able to get Safale S-04, any thoughts? Apologies, i cant find a way to make brewmate print in the actual quantities rather than %. Thanks to the contributors to this thread, its been a great read.

*New Recipe* (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 19.1 (EBC): 37.6
Bitterness (IBU): 15.9 (Average)

78.17% Maris Otter Malt
11.05% Crystal 60
4.04% Flaked Wheat
3.37% Carafa II malt
3.37% Chocolate, Pale

1 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safeale S-04


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle

Feedback from Mike L'itorus, mje1980, bribie and other mild lovers appreciated

Considering: 

Mild

Type:	All grain
Size:	18 liters
Color:27 HCU (~14 SRM) 
Bitterness:	24 IBU
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.016
Alcohol:	3.6% v/v (2.8% w/w)
Grain:	3kg Simpsons MO
150g Dingemans aromatic
150g Dingemans biscuit
250g Simpsons heritage crystal 70-80L
50g Simpsons chocolate
Mash:	70% efficiency, TEMP: 69/72/78
TIME: 30/10/10
Boil:	60 minutes, SG 1.032	25 liters
Hops: 18g Challenger (6% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6% AA, 20 min.)

Ringwood or 1469

CaCl2 to mash and boil.

Possibility of caramelising some runnings and adding back.


----------



## mje1980

Mmmmm nice mate, it looks fine, you could up the choc a bit, but definately don't need to. I like the lighter coloured milds IMHO


----------



## mje1980

mje1980 said:


> I know you're a fan of high mashing for milds bribie, im not ready to go too high yet, i like em pretty dry and light, but im working on it  . A 1.019 FG for a 1.048 ale just messes with my head haha. I have trouble stopping my beers from hitting 1.010, but i do mash for those kind of FG's, usually lower for mild.
> 
> I will report back.
> 
> It stumped me when i read the classic beer styles book on mild, the amount of sugaz they use in commercial milds ( if the book is accurate ). Most were like 15-20%. My all malt, low mashed milds end up pretty light and dry as is, so with that much adjunct i can't help but think they'd be thin. Though i'd bet my balls an authentic cask mild in the midlands would be heaven!!. Another reason to go there and try them out for myself!!




Taken a while, but im trying the high mash today, sitting at 70c. Probably should've went bigger than 1.035, but i may undersparge a little to up it a bit.


----------



## manticle

mje1980 said:


> Mmmmm nice mate, it looks fine, you could up the choc a bit, but definately don't need to. I like the lighter coloured milds IMHO




I was aiming for butters' percentages (roughly) detailed on page 2 of this thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=37960 but I cocked it up. 100g of choc should come closer. Might do 100g of choc and 20 of RB if I have any (can't remember) just to offset some of the chewyness and sweetness from higher FG and crystal combo.

Usually my beers are a minimum of 5% abv and usually closer to 6 or 7 so it will be nice to have a more sessionable, hopefully equally flavourful drop on hand. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mje1980

sessionable, hopefully equally flavourful drop on hand

You'll definately get that!


----------



## manticle

How would 1099 whitbread go in a brew like this?


----------



## NickB

I really like Ringwood in a mild. I've used Whitbred before and I'm not a real fan. Apparently that is the liquid equivalent of S-04 so take that as you will.

Cheers


----------



## manticle

I use whitbread in stouts and porters and like it but happy to wait till I can get 1187 which was my initial plan. Just have two packs of 1099 in the fridge and not sure when I'll next make a porter.

I'll probably wait - the joy of cubing.


----------



## mje1980

I love pretty much all uk strains so im biased when I say it'd work fine!. Im using 1098 at thr moment, nice esters, mmmm


----------



## Bizier

I am big fan of 1187 in a mild, but recently I did a side by side with 1469 send the latter has me weak at the knees for esters and mouthfeel.


----------



## manticle

Love 1469 but haven't used 1187 since I can't remember when so I'll go for that.


----------



## nala

mje1980 said:


> Didn't get to taste the above, as i got a brewhouse infection. Long story short its gone now. Im going to try a "sarah hughes ruby mild" inspired mild. The mild book i have list's this 6%er as having 25% crystal!!. Im not that game, and im adding a touch of roast barley to stop it being too sweet in the finish.
> 
> 82.4% MO
> 11.8% Simpsons heritage
> 5% Spec b
> .8% RB
> 
> Galena 60
> Willamette 1
> 
> 1.059
> 37 IBU
> 5.9% based on a 1.014 FG. Probably use 1968.
> [/q
> 
> I am very familiar with Sarah Hughes mild......actually knew Sarah, but was a good mate to her nephew John who is the landlord of the Beacon Hotel near Sedgley in Staffordshire.
> I was born very near to the Beacon Hotel and drank there on too many occasions to remember.
> The Beacon is a Mecca for the CAMRA members and as you can imagine this is not a session beer.
> To do true provenance to this beer I think you should stick with the recipe as defined by Graham Wheeler,
> Pale Malt and Crystal, Fuggles and Golding hops, yeast SO5.....keep it simple, I can't imagine Alf Hughes the brewer ever being a rocket scientist !


----------



## Bizier

I'm drinking a mild now made with I think 30% crystal if you count golden naked oats. It is really good. I had an amber which used 20% JW crystal and while on the chewy side it was still very drinkable. You just need a clean fast ferment to ensure it's only complex sugars left.


----------



## mje1980

A while ago, i did a mild with only a tiny amount of spec B, and small amounts of black and choc. From memory ( and my notes! ) both batches, one with US05, and one with 1098 were bloody nice. Anyway, i was looking through my brew gear this arvo and i found a bottle. Hmmm. I chilled it and drank it. Bloody hell it was very nice. I usually keg my milds, as i kind of assumed lower gravity beers wouldn't go too well in the bottle. Glad i found it. I normally use more crystal, but this was kind of an experiment. 

Ashburne mild

94.1% Ashburne mild. 
2.7% Pale choc
1.9% Black patent
1.3% Spec B

Willamette 60
EKG 15

1.036
1.010

22 IBU

Oh and the colour was a gorgeous ruby. The bottle was the batch done with US05. I can tell because there aren't the full on esters i got with the 1098 batch ( which were quite nice if i do say so myself! ).


----------



## beerbrewer76543

:icon_drool2: 

Might have to nip down the local after work after reading all this!


----------



## manticle

manticle said:


> Love 1469 but haven't used 1187 since I can't remember when so I'll go for that.



Ended up going with the 1099.

That grist works very well at least for me (was met favourably by brewclub mild fans recently too).

I've now got some 1469 and some 1187 so I'm going to crank out a couple more with the same grist and hops but different yeast (then do a couple of ESBs with some of the slurry).

Following that, I'm going to sub out the base maris with some Mild malt for comparison. I've only done one but great style as far as I'm concerned. Very flavoursome, very sessionable.


----------



## Thefatdoghead

manticle said:


> Ended up going with the 1099.
> 
> That grist works very well at least for me (was met favourably by brewclub mild fans recently too).
> 
> I've now got some 1469 and some 1187 so I'm going to crank out a couple more with the same grist and hops but different yeast (then do a couple of ESBs with some of the slurry).
> 
> Following that, I'm going to sub out the base maris with some Mild malt for comparison. I've only done one but great style as far as I'm concerned. Very flavoursome, very sessionable.


I did the smoked choc porter from the DB and used 1056 in one fermentor and the other with Ringwood. As far as I can tell the ringwood puts the 1056 to shame. Really brings out the malt profile and I get more of the smoked malt coming through as well. Definitely a yeast ill be using again.


----------



## mje1980

My latest was fermented with wlp023 Burton ale. The esters from this yeast are sensational. Easy to top crop too. I think this will be my house yeast from now on. I've never had a house UK yeast, they are all bloody good so i'd use one for a bit, then get a different one, but i think this is a cracker.


----------



## manticle

Looking at doing a pale version of the dark mild recipe soon. Basically just dropping out the choc and RB and leaving everything else as is or maybe increasing the biscuit and aromatic very slightly.

1469 yeast.

I have become a huge fan of this style (well my version of it anyway)


----------



## dago001

manticle said:


> Looking at doing a pale version of the dark mild recipe soon. Basically just dropping out the choc and RB and leaving everything else as is or maybe increasing the biscuit and aromatic very slightly.
> 
> 1469 yeast.
> 
> I have become a huge fan of this style (well my version of it anyway)


So what are your plans for this recipe Manticle - I was just sitting here thinking the same thing. Drop the choc and Spec roast (which is what I use in place of RB) and minight wheat.
Really interested in what this will be like.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## bradsbrew

manticle said:


> Looking at doing a pale version of the dark mild recipe soon. Basically just dropping out the choc and RB and leaving everything else as is or maybe increasing the biscuit and aromatic very slightly.
> 
> 1469 yeast.
> 
> I have become a huge fan of this style (well my version of it anyway)


Standard ordinary bitter?


----------



## manticle

bradsbrew said:


> Standard ordinary bitter?



Pretty close - as close as a dark mild is to a Southern UK brown.

The style guides are for beer nerds and comps and I doubt there's any heed paid to them when people drink cask ales in the UK.

Historically there have been pale milds and dark milds, high abv milds and low abv milds. If my dark recipe can be considered a mild, then I guess a pale version of it could also.


----------



## mje1980

I'm just reading " brew your own real ale at home" by graham wheeler, and basically according to him a pale mild is like you say manticle, a mild without the roast malts. IBU's are much lower than an ordinary bitter, so it won't be the same as an ordinary bitter. 

I used to brew mostly bitters until I discovered mild, now I almost never brew bitters. Such a wide style, and hard to make a bad one. 

Let us know how it goes manticle


P.S the first mild recipe he lists has 26% crystal hahaha.


----------



## AJ80

'tis the season for brewing milds it would seem...I'm putting this down tomorrow:

2kg light DME
100g wheat DME (subbed for torrified wheat in the AG recipe I've converted to extract)
220g medium crystal
90g chocolate malt
20g black patent malt (supposed to be 110g chocolate, but I've only got 90g on hand so thought of subbing this in to make it up)
19g challenger @ 60
11g fuggles @ 60
11g goldings (flowers) @ 10
WY1099

Grain will be steeped in 4L water for 30mins at 68C and rinsed in 2.5L water @ 75C
Doing a 10L boil and will top to 23L in fermenter.

OG 1.038
FG (predict) 1.010
IBU 23.2
EBC 32.2

Keen for thoughts, particularly on yeast selection and whether I should just go with 90g chocolate or add 20g black patent?

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## manticle

looking at this:


*Pale Mild*

*Type:* All grain
*Size:* 22 liters
*Color:* 22 HCU (~13 SRM) 
*Bitterness: *26 IBU
*OG:* 1.042
*FG:* 1.016
*Alcohol:* 3.4% v/v (2.7% w/w)
*Grain:* 3.5kg Simpsons Maris
250g Dingemans aromatic
250g Dingemans biscuit
250g Simpsons heritage crystal 135-165L
*Mash:* 70% efficiency, 69 for 30, 72 and 78 rests for 10 mins each
*Boil:* 60 minutes SG 1.029 32 liters
*Hops:* 25g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 10 min.)

Cal Chloride to mash and boil

Wy 1469

Maybe next weekend.


----------



## therook

That looks the goods to me manticle.....I love a good Mild but i have never used 1469, 1318 has always been my choice of yeast.

Let me know how this turns out as with Winter just around the corner a Mild and Stout are on the cards.

Rook


----------



## dago001

Brewing this today
Pale Mild (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.7
Bitterness (IBU): 20.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

88.89% Ashburne Mild
6.84% Victory
4.27% Crystal 30

1.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
Mash schedule something along the lines of
68 - 40 mins
72 - 20 mins
78 - mash out 10 mins
Wy 1469

Dont have aromaitic/biscuit so using Briess Victory

Dont think it will get down to 1009 - will be happy with anything around 1011/2 which will give me about 3.2% aav. Should be an easy drinking week night beer.
Cheers
LagerBomb

Edit: Fixed dodgy "d" key spelling mistakes.


----------



## manticle

looks good. Victory is pretty similar to biscuit and what I use if I can't get biscuit.


----------



## bradsbrew

Manticle with your recipe, post 141, how do you think that malt profile and body would go with a 30min bitter addition in lieu of the 60min, obviuosly you would need more challenger to hit the same IBU's? You've got me thinking now. I usually use first gold but love challenger.


----------



## manticle

I think the small amount of marmalade I get from the late challenger in my dark mild complements the choc and nuttiness very well.

My recipe above (not yet brewed but I've made the dark version about 6 times this year/2012 end) is designed to be a tad hoppier to make up for the absence of the roast but should still be toasty and nutty. I'm theorising obviously but I think, despite mild being a generally malt driven style, that some more challenger flavour would work well.


----------



## dago001

LagerBomb said:


> Brewing this today
> Pale Mild (Mild)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.036 (°P): 9.0
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
> Alcohol (ABV): 3.54 %
> Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.7
> Bitterness (IBU): 20.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
> 
> 88.89% Ashburne Mild
> 6.84% Victory
> 4.27% Crystal 30
> 
> 1.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> Mash schedule something along the lines of
> 68 - 40 mins
> 72 - 20 mins
> 78 - mash out 10 mins
> Wy 1469
> 
> Dont have aromaitic/biscuit so using Briess Victory
> 
> Dont think it will get down to 1009 - will be happy with anything around 1011/2 which will give me about 3.2% aav. Should be an easy drinking week night beer.
> Cheers
> LagerBomb
> 
> Edit: Fixed dodgy "d" key spelling mistakes.


Got this on the boil now. Had a few problems with the brewday - mainly sparge water not hot enough due to electrical problems, but after a 2hour mash I finally got there. Its surprising how dark this is without and RB etc. Got slightly better efficiency then I planned (1033 OG preboil) so it will end up around 1038/9 and probably 3.6/8% aav
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

I gave you ideas, mate?

As I mentioned in human - I think I'll start working my way through the JW Pils (and some medium crystal) with a mild or standard bitter. I reckon I've got enough hops that will do the trick. Or maybe a cream ale, depending on what yeasts I have in the freezer.

I got marked down on a Mild. The judge who did so (kindly) left feedback that it should have been in English Bitter and it would have been a silver medal beer (d'oh). He is also a site sponsor, so I'm grateful for the feedback. And he specifically mentioned the lack of dark roasted malt.


----------



## manticle

Bottling the pale mild now. Aromatic and biscuit malt give it a great lift and it has similarities to the dark in terms of malt profile.

OG was around 1040, FG 1016 so approaching ordinary bitter territory if you care about such things. I find BJCP with UK beers to be pretty arbritary and only matters if entering comps. Enter the same beer in both categories (I entered my dark as a southern english and as a mild in beerfest and it scored similarly in both).

Beyond that - loving the sessionability of milds and am almost as addicted now as mje1980


----------



## lukiferj

Loving milds at the moment. Think I will always have one on tap. So quick, easy, cheap and full of flavour. Planning on brewing another one tomorrow.


----------



## mje1980

Malty, toasty/roasty, can drink 4 or 5 pints without falling over, whats not to love about mild?! Got some 1469 for my next one, num nums!!


----------



## nala

Try to brew a tradtional mild using English malts and English hops, a very simple recipe is the one attached,
brewed it many times, however, do not crush the black malt, just add to the mash whole.
Use an SO4 yeast, could not be simpler.


----------



## manticle

therook said:


> That looks the goods to me manticle.....I love a good Mild but i have never used 1469, 1318 has always been my choice of yeast.
> 
> Let me know how this turns out as with Winter just around the corner a Mild and Stout are on the cards.
> 
> Rook


In my opinion and the opinion of at least one other brewer - friggin' delicious. Aromatic and biscuit together are a great combination.

Unfortunately heritage crystal is not currently available so I will be trying this again with a blend of light, medium and dark simpsons crystals (equal ratios of each).

Short high mash is crucial. Such an easy brewday, ready to bottle or keg after a week.


----------



## lukiferj

I have only tried 1187 and 1469. 1469 is easily my favourite of the two. That being said, I've only brewed 4 of these before so my experience is limited. I've been very happy with the results though.


----------



## seamad

Have always used 1469 for these so thought I'd give 1968 for a change .
Pitched Tuesday arvo, 17.8C, set stc for 19.
Just checked and fg is where i want it but... diacetyl ( yeah i know wyeast says it produces it). Never had this much diacetyl ever. Currently sitting on 18.4 and I gave it a swirl, should I put the heat belt on it a bring it up to 21-22 or just give it a swirl daily until the diacetyl has gone ?


----------



## The Village Idiot

Just kegged this one using 1469...... tasted really nice.

3.6kg Ale Malt
350g Heritage Crystal
60g Chocolate
30g RB

22g EKG @ 60
12g Challenger @ 20

Maybe not quite true to style but tastes great... will post how it is carbonated.


----------



## manticle

Why not true to style?

Looks spot on at first glance (style historically is pretty wide too).


----------



## The Village Idiot

My readings said that RB is not used??? Anyways it tastes pretty good, needs a little more carbonation. If anything it is a tad more bitter than expected. Brew Mate says 23.1 IBU's (no chill adjusted) Second brew using 1469 and both very good drops.


----------



## lukiferj

manticle said:


> looking at this:
> 
> 
> *Pale Mild*
> 
> *Type:* All grain
> *Size:* 22 liters
> *Color:* 22 HCU (~13 SRM)
> *Bitterness: *26 IBU
> *OG:* 1.042
> *FG:* 1.016
> *Alcohol:* 3.4% v/v (2.7% w/w)
> *Grain:* 3.5kg Simpsons Maris
> 250g Dingemans aromatic
> 250g Dingemans biscuit
> 250g Simpsons heritage crystal 135-165L
> *Mash:* 70% efficiency, 69 for 30, 72 and 78 rests for 10 mins each
> *Boil:* 60 minutes SG 1.029 32 liters
> *Hops:* 25g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
> 10g Challenger (6.5% AA, 10 min.)
> 
> Cal Chloride to mash and boil
> 
> Wy 1469
> 
> Maybe next weekend.


Did you end up brewing this Manticle?


----------



## Byran

I have some Magnum in the fridge Do you think this would work in a mild? I kinda wanna drop one this week........ I have EKG if not.


----------



## manticle

EKG gets my vote but I've never been a fan of the 'it's bittering so it doesn't matter' approach. Right hop for the right beer.

@lukiferj - brewed it, fermented it, drank it, brewed it again. Worked really well.


----------



## Byran

I was thinking that maybe cause its spicy and herbal it could work like an English variety if it were malt driven?
I made an english bitter and used a bunch of EKG at a few stages, its great. Just wanted to see if trying it might work or if anyone had done so.
Im prob gonna make a pale mild this time round.


----------



## lukiferj

Use the EKG. More about the malt than the hops but you don't want it overly bitter.


----------



## lukiferj

manticle said:


> @lukiferj - brewed it, fermented it, drank it, brewed it again. Worked really well.


Will have to give it a go. Cheers Manticle.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Kegs are empty and want to try a mild, never brewed it before but a style Ive been meaning to try.

Some Kinda Mild (Double Batch)
Pale 65%
Munich I 20%
Amber 7%
Crystal (215ebc) 7%
Chocolate 1%

Time 69/72/78
Temp 40/10/Raise bag

FWH Williamette to 15IBU
20min Williamette to 7IBU
Wy 1318 for one cube Coopers for the other.

OG 1.038
FG 1.010
Alc % 3.5
IBU 22
EBC 24-25

Also have Crystal (120ebc), Vienna and Wheat to sub in if needed (only english hop I have is Northdown too). Ive only got Joe White Malts on hand so any feedback/criteques appreciated.


----------



## going down a hill

Just a quick question about the recipe below that I'm making tomorrow.

I'm using Wyeast London ESB Ale 1968 and it is a a low attenuating yeast, I have fairly sweet malts in the grist and I'm a bit stuck on what temp the mash should be so it doesn't come out too sweet?

I am thinking of 67 or 68c but wouldn't mind 65 or 66c, I don't want to get under 1.012. I'm aiming for a 375ml stubbie to come out as 1 standard drink so it's easy for me to measure for driving when I'm off my P's.

Cheers for any input.

*33 - I'm Off My P's Mild *
Mild

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 29.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.350
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 (°P): 9.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.58 %
Colour (SRM): 17.0 (EBC): 33.5
Bitterness (IBU): 24.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Ashburn Mild (56.07%)
1.500 kg Maris Otter Malt (28.04%)
0.430 kg Victory (8.04%)
0.210 kg Chocolate (3.93%)
0.210 kg Special Roast (3.93%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g Willamette Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Irish Moss @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj

I would drop the roast down a touch. I normally use around 1% roasted barley. Too much and it overpowers the beer. I mash at 69 for 30 mins, 72 for 10 and mash out at 78. Works really well to get a low abv beer with plenty of body.

Otherwise looks like it will make a tasty brew.


----------



## manticle

Full bodied does not equal sweet. I'd drop the roast as suggested and mash no lower than 68 and for 30-40 mins max.
1968 is a low attenuator but it will achieve a certain percentage - present it with a lower gravity beer, it should still achieve that percentage


----------



## going down a hill

Thanks for the feedback.It may be hard to knock back the special roast because it was ground and bagged today.

I may be wrong, but the special roast I have used isn't roast barley (at least not the roast barley I'm thinking of), it's Briess special roast which is a only 98.5 ebc as opposed to RB being around 450 ebc . The evaluation I have read of it says its full on but not in the way roast barley is.

I could be way off here.

And 69c mash it is

Mash edit


----------



## lukiferj

Sounds good. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Donske

I brewed the recipe below as a starter beer for an oatmeal stout, really didn't care much how it turned out.

Weird thing was that it ended up being delishous, really easy drinking with a bit of roast character and the yeast really shining, definately not full bodied but the maltiness still came through. I will brew this beer again with no changes, I was that happy with it.

*Mild* (Mild)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.035 (°P): 8.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 17.4 (EBC): 34.3
Bitterness (IBU): 18.1 (Average)

72.46% Golden Promise Malt
8.7% Biscuit
8.7% Caramunich III
8.7% Crystal 90
1.45% Roasted Barley

1 g/L East Kent Golding (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L East Kent Golding (5.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## going down a hill

lukiferj said:


> Sounds good. Let us know how it turns out.


Well it took me a little while to get around to fermenting this one, but I thought I'd come back to this thread to share, seeing it got me onto this style in the first place.

The mouthfeel of this beer took me a little bit of getting used to, it was thinner than my normal 4.5-5.5% beers. I ended up fermenting my beer 1.036 because I wanted the beer to be 1 standard drink per 375ml stubbie, I also took into account the priming sugar alc%. I used dme as the priming sugar to get a bit more residual sugar into the beer. 

The beer has the classic English taste to it and it leaves a lovely coffee/chocolate flavour that stays around for longer than I would expect for a beer with a light/medium body, its like its thin when you initially taste it but once you have had a mouthful it gets fuller. The only other problem with it is that I made it so I can have a couple and drive, but it is a really good session beer that you can throw back very easily, so it makes drinking and driving just as hard as standard strength beer.

Thanks for all the help Lads.


----------



## hwall95

I'm planning something the line of this for my first Dark Mild. Recipe is assuming 70% Eff. as it will be make second AG (First eff. was 80ish), so best to underestimate then overestimate.

OG: 1.041 IBU: 18
FG: 1.013 EBC: 36

Grain:
3.75kg Maris Otter
0.3kg Pale Crystal
0.2kg Dark Crystal
0.2kg Pale Choc
0.2kg Amber Malt or Biscuit
0.05kg Black Patent - for a bit of colour

Hops:
35g Fuggle at 60min

Yeast: London Ale III - have some washed yeast that I'll make into a stepped starter.

Mashed at 69C, Mash out at 76, and sparge at 76.

Beersmith calculates the FG to be 1.013 which I was hoping to be a bit higher due to the high mash temp, but 1.013 will give it a decent body. Also I was wondering whether Dark Milds are better bottle conditioned or kegged, as I may have my keg setup ready to go by the time this is ready to go.


----------



## manticle

Keg it and drink it fresh.


----------



## hwall95

Okay cheers manticle. Shouldn't be to hard to drink a sessionable beer young in this coming summer!


----------



## Dips Me Lid

Code:


I'm gonna brew this recipe tomorrow night, doing a no sparge run off to kettle, this is the first time I've used
the 1469 yeast, any tips on ferment temps, oxygen requirements ect? I'm looking to pitch at 18c and 
free rise to 20c, what sort of ester profile should I be expecting at these temps?

Cheers
Dan. 

Recipe: Old Man Mild

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 20.14 l
Post Boil Volume: 16.64 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 12.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 10.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 30.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 50.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 66.7 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
1.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
2.14 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett)  Grain         3        82.4 %        
0.20 kg               Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC)   Grain         4        7.7 %         
0.13 kg               Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC)        Grain         5        5.0 %         
0.10 kg               Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC)     Grain         6        3.8 %         
0.03 kg               Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) (847.1 EBC)    Grain         7        1.1 %         
20.00 g               Fuggles [4.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           8        16.0 IBUs     
0.25 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        9        -             
0.63 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 3.0 days)           Other         10       -             
1.0 pkg               West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469)   Yeast         11       -


----------



## mje1980

Pale mild im drinking ( trying not to gulp ! ) now. 

87.5% mo
12.5% flaked barley

Tett @ 60 

1.037
15 ibu

Irish ale yeast @ 18c 

So I pitched this on some Irish ale slurry on the 8th. I'm now drinking it haha. Smooth, malty and lightly fruity. Going to do the same but with rolled oats. Bright white head, good lacing though not as excellent as I'd imagined. Lowly carbed though and very young also. 4 ******* days from pitching to drinking. Can't believe it, although the wee heavy I pitched yesterday is now at 1.015 FFS !

I did a 40 minute mash at 68 on this one. Even for milds I still normally do a low 60's rest. This finished at 1.012, so still not too high. I'll do it again I think.


----------



## hwall95

Forgot to update, this is my mild on tap currently (Been tapped for just over a week now).

*Size*: 25L *OG*: 1.040 *FG*: 1.015
3.5kg Maris Otter
300g Biscuit
250g Pale Crystal
100g Dark Crystal
100g Choc Malt Pale
30g Black Malt
45g Fuggle at 60min
London III Ale Yeast

Really like the beer. Really balanced and very drinkable, and goes great with creamy cheese. Although since it's carbonated pretty low it can struggle to maintains it's head so next Mild I will add a bit of flaked barley to it. Also might switch the yeast to try out another English Strain.


----------



## manticle

Sounds like a good recipe. Should be able to get decent head formation and retention with some mash schedule adjustments. Low carb should be irrelevant.


----------



## hwall95

manticle said:


> Sounds like a good recipe. Should be able to get decent head formation and retention with some mash schedule adjustments. Low carb should be irrelevant.


Okay I'll check out some mash temp adjustment for the head retention as I just did a simple mash at 69 for 60 min for it.


----------



## manticle

Presuming glassware is properly clean, etc., look at bookending that 69 rest with a 5 minute 55 deg rest and a 10 minute 72 rest.


----------



## bullsneck

manticle said:


> Presuming glassware is properly clean, etc., look at bookending that 69 rest with a 5 minute 55 deg rest and a 10 minute 72 rest.



In that order, too!


----------



## hwall95

Okay will do, cheers manticle


----------



## mje1980

Back into from a few months off. Want to try a few different things, so I'm going to do a mild but I'm going to mash just the Maris otter, at a low mash temp, then, at mash out, I'll add the crystal ( I'm adding over 10% by weight ), and the pale choc will be cold steeped overnight and go into the cube. I've brewed a fair few milds, but I always like to play around a bit. I prefer them on the drier side, hence the low mash temp, but I'm trying to see if just giving the crystal malts a short steep gives a bit more ooomph to the crystal character. I'm sure someone here steeps their crystal and adds it to the cube. Kind of the same thing. Same with the cold steep. I normally add the dark malts at mash out for smoother roastiness, this is just taking it one step further for me. 


81.4% Mo
13.6% Simpsons medium crystal
5.1% pale choc 

Willamette @ 60
62-60, 72-15, 76-5

1.034
20ibu

Irish or London ale 3.


----------



## sponge

So you're not boiling the choc malt liquor Mark? Just straight to cube?


----------



## mje1980

That was the plan mate. However, I started steeping the choc then decided an impromptu brewday was in order. I ended up throwing the steeping choc into the bag for a few minutes before I lifted it. The crystal I just did as planned, last 10minutes of the mash out, then lifted the bag.


I did completely forget any brewing salts though haha. Was all Maris otter so shouldn't be a big deal, just annoying. 

See how it turns out in a few weeks I spose.


Impromptu brew days always feature some kind of **** up for me


----------

